
Twilio Raises A $70M Series D As They Consider An IPO - michaelschade
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/07/twilio-raises-a-70m-series-d-as-they-consider-an-ipo/
======
hayksaakian
More power to them. One of the best SaaS companies I've worked with. Good
price, good service, good docs, good support.

~~~
RobSpectre
Thank you very much for that. Still much work ahead - glad you are with us for
it.

~~~
Esifer
Rob, may I how much is Twilio valued right now?

------
citricsquid
If the next logical step for Twilio is an IPO, does that mean that they're not
profitable? If they are profitable, why is an IPO the logical next step, does
an IPO provide specific value to the company (or any company) beyond
financing?

~~~
m0th87
Aren't IPOing companies almost universally profitable?

~~~
pbreit
No. The main point of an IPO is to raise money which profitable companies need
less.

------
eclipticplane
Congrats, guys! Great news ahead of Twilio Con.

~~~
RobSpectre
Thank _you_. Hope to see you there - we've got some serious fun planned.

------
gales
Great news! Hoping the extra resources that this money brings, can give them
the opportunity to introduce voice recognition.

~~~
RobSpectre
Thanks so much gales. You are right - there is a whole lot of work ahead.

------
kirinan
As someone who just went through an IPO at a tech company, congratz Twilio,
its a huge achievement! Enjoy it!

~~~
RobSpectre
Thanks partner. Lot of work before we get there - looking forward to the next
leg of the mountain.

------
hughes
Awesome! We send and receive thousands of SMS messages with twilio every day,
hopefully this helps them get better international incoming message support ;)

------
mehrzad
Can someone explain Twilio in relation with open federated protocols
(something I care about)?

